# My Home Made Poltergeist CLown



## hauntedbalcony (May 11, 2007)

Do you remember the evil Clown of the Horror Movie "Poltergeist" from Steven Spielberg?
Here comes a Clip of my Home Made Poltergeist Clown.

It was a hard work for me and i have work over 1 year on my Poltergeist Clown.
I hope you like the Clown. I must only made a new nose.


YouTube - My Home Made Poltergeist Clown


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Awesome Job!!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

That's really good!!!


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

That is awesome! Normally even scary clowns don't scare me, but that one freaked me out years ago and it would still scare the mess out of quite a few people I know. Great job


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Looks great!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Man, I hate clowns. Great Job! That was one of those VERY memorable movie moments for me.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

OMG, it looks just like the actual one in the movie!!!! Good job!


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

I love clowns and I was just getting ready to go to bed here.......Think i'll wait on the bed part now. That came out great! good job


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

That's scary.  Great job. How long did it take you to make it?


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I hate it. Which means you did a good job!


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

*Wonderful Evil Clown Doll*

That is a great prop. You've done an amazing job. 

Seeing the video of what you had done I felt compelled to go find a photo of the actual doll from the movie and compare the two. Very impressive indeed. You must be very proud.

I love Poltergeist. And the sequences with the clown doll are some of the scariest parts of the movie. I can still hear the tinkle of its bells. I think I once contemplated making a clown doll like that myself, but never got around to it. Congratulations on sweet work.

Now you just need a Wookie jacket to toss over it.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I love that movie! You did a fantastic job!!


----------



## hauntedbalcony (May 11, 2007)

Thanks to all.
You make me so happy.
It was a hard work but im not a good dollmaker
It was my dream too have the Poltergeist Clown.
The original Clown from Poltergeist was made by the dollmaker Annette Little. She made in 1982 5 Clown dolls for the "Poltergeist" Movie. Some of this Clowns you can find in Planet Hollywood in the display. I have many pictures here of the original Clown Prop used in the "Poltergeist" Movie and too the pictures of the 2 Clowns that you can find in Planet Hollywood.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

You did a great job! Thanks for the reminder of where my fear of clowns originated...ooooh that's so creepy!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Jul 20, 2008)

lol you know you've done a good job when just watching the slow pan up it's legs makes me squirm in my chair and say "Oooo..god, it DOES look like it".

Yeah, throw me in a haunt with people dressed like psycho clowns and I'm ok. Put me in a room with clown dolls - especially ones that remind me of that scene - and forget it.

I once went to a doll museum in the UK. When you entered one section, it was just a long hall with floor to ceiling glass on either side and hundreds of antique dolls and clowns packed together staring into the middle at you. *shudder*


----------



## topak (Aug 4, 2008)

*poltergeist clown*

gee, i want also a clown in Boston!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Saw someone on EBay selling 2 different versions like yours of that clown, The 1st reg smile & the 2nd with the most evilest smile, only $2K each...... 
Yours came out great !!


----------



## hauntedbalcony (May 11, 2007)

Thanks.
Here comes pictures of my Home Made Poltergeist Clown, the Clown head from the Ghosthouse Movie and my Jigsaw doll. I hope you like my works.

You can write me at the Mail:

[email protected]


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

*Make Them Fight!*



hauntedbalcony said:


> Here comes pictures of my Home Made Poltergeist Clown, the Clown head from the Ghosthouse Movie and my Jigsaw doll. I hope you like my works.


I would like to see the Poltergeist Clown and the Jigsaw Doll fight.
Make them fight! Make them fight!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I clicked on your video at the initial post and it said the video is no longer available. The initial image of it show up so I could see what it looked by but that's about it. Did you take it down?


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

I love your clown =O! The video is down. But I saw the still and your pictures.... Amazing!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i didn't get to see your video either, but the still pictures were awesome. i never saw the movie so can't relate there. i love clowns, jesters, mimes, halequins and such. loved the movie it.


----------



## hauntedbalcony (May 11, 2007)

Here is the NEW Link of my Video from my Home Made Poltergeist Clown:


YouTube - Poltergeist Clown Home Made


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Every child's worst nightmare. Your clown is dead on. Get it? Dead ON? Heh...I crack myself up.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for reposting. i never saw the movie but as an amateur doll maker as you claim to be, you did one fantastic job. that clown is well turned out. i make dolls all the time and i couldn't have done better. all i can say is WOW


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep.. that is really creepy. One of my earliest childhood memmories is of a dream I have where a clown comes into my room and looks at me over the top of my crib. Excellent job! You made me hate clowns just a little more today.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the nu movie. It was nice to see the comparison too since it's been a long time since I've seen the original one. Your clown looks great too. Certain to scare some young and old ones! I remember looking under my bed a few times as a little kid. Once I got older I got smarter and just didn't want to see what was under there! What you can't see can't hurt you!!! I jumped at the end of the clip BTW...thanks for the scare.


----------



## hauntedbalcony (May 11, 2007)

Thanks so much for the compliments.


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh GOD! That thing gave me nightmares well into my teens, yechhh! Looks awesome and I want one.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I love it! Superjob! You should make the evil face verstion for next year.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great work; I'd also love to see your take on the clown doll when it becomes possessed

I still can't believe that a toy company hasn't made a doll of the 'Poltergeist' clown


----------



## hauntedbalcony (May 11, 2007)

Here comes another Video about my 3 Home Made Movie Dolls.
The Poltergeist Clown - The Saw Doll and the Ghosthouse Clown


YouTube - My Home Made Movie Dolls

My YOUTUBE CHANNEL: YouTube - Kanal von rosenengel


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, nice job. can i use it to terrorize some friends?


----------



## hauntedbalcony (May 11, 2007)

ok


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

The big question is.... can you make it strangle kids


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 20, 2008)

djchrisbaker said:


> The big question is.... can you make it strangle kids


I am second in line with 5 kids the clown can tear up!!! JK, LOL


----------

